# resun cy 20 hose help



## bumcrumb (2 Apr 2010)

hi all
i have a resun cy 20 external filter on my 10l aquarium.
the problem is its at the back of my aquarium as it says to place next to aquarium or hang it on and i want to place it under the aquarium in a cabinet so i can have a frosted back ground with back lighting.
at the min due to having the filter at the back of the tank i have had to use a black background which looks un natuaral and dark.
can it be placed under a cabinet if i get longer hose pipes?
it claims to run at 200lph so will it be powerful enough to push the water through longer pipes and from the bottom to the top?
cheers guys 
chris  :?


----------



## Nelson (2 Apr 2010)

have you still got the instructions.i'm sure they say how far below the tank you can have it.maybe 50cm.

edit...it should be limited in 50cm between the level of filter bottom and the water surface in aquarium.


----------



## bumcrumb (2 Apr 2010)

hi nelson
i cant see anything on there, only about placing next to or hanging it on.
so you recon i can put it about 50cm below the tank then? will 200l be enough to push the water up the hose and still give enough flow in the tank?
cheers bud


----------



## Nelson (2 Apr 2010)

page 2,bottom of page,(i) requirement

like i wrote in edit on my first post.


----------



## bumcrumb (2 Apr 2010)

sorry mate i did notice that but didnt quite understand what you ment.
should i just get a eden 501 filter which i think does 300lph ?
tar


----------



## Nelson (2 Apr 2010)

never used one so not sure.


----------



## bumcrumb (2 Apr 2010)

lol, no probs mate ill buy some hose and give it a try cheers anyways mate, anyone else have a clue????


----------



## tom_m2k (8 Apr 2010)

hi,

im running a Resun CY-20 for my 40L planted tank. the instructions say "it should be limited in 50cm between the level of the filter bottom and the water surface in aquarium". because i have a large kitchen, the filter sits behind the coffee maker at the same level of the tank. i shouldnt think the pump will be able to cope with a large lift as its only 200lph. if you do manage to find pipes to fit it, let me know how you get on. 

ps - iv never got around to messuring the internal and external diameter of the inflow and out flow pipes. could you post the measurements if you have them as im considering a set of glass lili/ inflow pipes.

cheers

tom


----------



## bumcrumb (9 Apr 2010)

hi tom, after looking at the only place left to place the filter i decided not to bother moving it as it was around 60+cm below the tank.
i have brought some Lilly's from ebay pm ones, the bloke i spoke to (from hong kong) said that they use the resun cy 20 and the small Lilly pipe set will fit this filter but i couldn't understand this as you know, the inlet is a bigger size pipe than the outlet.
anyway, he said more than twice that it would fit and not to worry, so i purchased them for under Â£20 i think and as i thought the inlet Lilly was to small for it but the outlet was perfect.
im going to keep them anyway for my new kitchen tank so no loss there.
are you using the spray bar or do you have a better way of getting good flow around the tank??  ??


----------



## tom_m2k (16 Apr 2010)

im using a Rena Smart Heater as the pre-filter but rather than spending Â£20 on the rena External Filter Connection Kit I simply brought two 90degree pipe connectors and created a 'U' bend dropping down the the filter, costing me Â£1!.

for the return, i am using the spray bar vertically. this enables me to inject CO2 through the top hole (using mico tubeing). The downwards flow from the outlet keeps the bubbles suspended - giving excellent CO2 absorption! 

flow is an issue so iv just added a small internal pump (400lph) which keeps the flow up nicely. 

its working for me. minimal equipment on show and my HC is growing v fast! (however, iv just started to have a real problem with hair algae growing in the HC - not sure what to do...!)


----------



## Nick16 (16 Apr 2010)

would be nice if you can get a cheap chinese style external that does about 300-350LPH instead of having to fork out for an eden one. 

i currently use a HOB filter, which whilst i like it, i have to keep the tank topped up, or its like having a water fall in my living room! 
also media space isnt massive. i think when i go to uni, i will buy a clearseal tank, of about 40L, and get something like an Ex600.


----------



## tom_m2k (17 Apr 2010)

Nick16 - iv got a 40L tank with the Resun CY-20. One of the main comments i get about the tank is how crystal clear the water is! granted, the flow of the filter is a bit low, but i was running it for about a year withjout a problem. 

on my main 120L tank im running an Ex600. from my limited experience, i would say an Ex600 would be an expensive overkill for a small 40L tank...

the Resun CY-20 was Â£20 on ebay btw!


----------



## bumcrumb (17 Apr 2010)

hiya
i find that my resun is a low on the flow side as you said.
i would like to put mine a little lower(under the tank) but i dont think it will cope.
has anyone got one of the edan 501 filters?? i think thats how its spelt?


----------



## ceg4048 (18 Apr 2010)

tom_m2k said:
			
		

> ...(however, iv just started to have a real problem with hair algae growing in the HC - not sure what to do...!)


Hi,
   Hair algae is caused by poor CO2. Without fail, this is an indicator that your assumptions regarding the excellence of the tanks CO2 absorption may no longer be valid. You may want to re-consider your flow/distribution/injection technique.

Cheers,


----------



## tom_m2k (19 Apr 2010)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hair algae is caused by poor CO2. Without fail, this is an indicator that your assumptions regarding the excellence of the tanks CO2 absorption may no longer be valid. You may want to re-consider your flow/distribution/injection technique.
> 
> Cheers,



thats where im going wrong then! i stand corrected - thankyou! life is a learning experience...

i will do my research. it really is annoying though as i had to take out a mat of HC aprox 1ft square due to hair algae! the HC was pearling every day and growing very fast. my JBL permanent CO2 checker was reading excellent CO2 levels so my assumptions were based on this and my limited experience!  

Tom


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Apr 2010)

Hi,
   Here's the thing about dropcheckers. If they show dark green/blue then it's usually a safe bet that your CO2 is poor. However, even if it is green that does not guarantee that the level is good.   There are many more factors that lead to excellent CO2 uptake than just what color the dropchecker says. Flow rate, filter outlet schemes, lighting levels and even the particular plant type all play a role. The only true indicator unfortunately is the algal species that develops. The plant can grow and still be algae ridden. This just means that the CO2 is not optimized. CO2 does not have to be zero to be considered poor. I assume you are using 4 dkh water in the checker?

You may be able to fix this particular problem by simply getting better flow to the substrate either via stronger filter or by re-configuring the spraybar. Personally I would mount the spraybar horizontally along the back wall to get better distribution to the floor.

Cheers,


----------

